# Asplund Altec upper controls quit working help



## Barry Stumps

Hello all. The truck worked fine the last couple of weeks and today just quit working totally with the upper basket controls. It started doing this a few times at the beginning then worked a couple of hours and then quit for good. There is no sound that you normally here when you push the override over. I need some input asap please. Thanks


----------



## Barry Stumps

No one has ever had this problem?


----------



## Cutter1

Is the stop button on top of bucket pushed in?


----------



## Barry Stumps

I don't see any stop button on the boom anywhere. Where would it be at?


----------



## Barry Stumps

I forgot to say that I have a 97 gmc 60 ft altec bucket. Would this age bucket have an stop button on the basket anywhere? Is there a contact for asplund that could help troubleshoot? Thanks


----------



## lone wolf

what about the diverter lever located on the turret?


----------



## arbor pro

lone wolf said:


> what about the diverter lever located on the turret?



If the diverter lever has upper/purge/lower positions, try purging it for a couple of minutes, then placing in 'upper' position and trying again.

If that doesn't work, is there a valve for diverting fluid between the upper and lower hydraulic tools? That shouldn't have anything to do with the boom operation but try turning that.

If neither of those two things work, check out the small clear/white air line that runs out of the upper controls. It might have moisture in it or might have come disconnected. That caused problems with a Hi-ranger boom I had. the guys cleared out the moisture and it worked fine.


----------



## lxt

:agree2: exactly what arbor pro said.


LXT...........


----------



## Cutter1

I have same truck it has a stop or hold valve on bucket near boom mine is a red button.


----------



## Barry Stumps

Thanks guys for the tips I will try Wednesday and let you know. My bucket has no button near the boom may it should or is moved somewhere else.


----------



## Barry Stumps

Thanks for the tips. The bucket had a missing estop botton and the short metal stub that was then flush with the top of the bucket and I didn't catch it. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## cubs2434

Barry Stumps said:


> Hello all. The truck worked fine the last couple of weeks and today just quit working totally with the upper basket controls. It started doing this a few times at the beginning then worked a couple of hours and then quit for good. There is no sound that you normally here when you push the override over. I need some input asap please. Thanks


 
You need to check the rollers on the top of the outrigger legs. Sometimes they stick and the truck still thinks the outriggers are still up and has a fail safe that will not let you operate boom until outriggers are down.
Hope this helps!


----------



## C massey

I have the same problem i got a 2005 with a alec boom side controls work but the bucket controls do not


----------



## C massey

Just fixed a broken hydraulic line close to the bucket


----------

